# Twitchers help please



## viator

Working on the van today and only being away a few minutes came back to find this wee bird grounded, gentle resuscitation was sadly too late, I am pretty sure it is an adult bird, any ideas experts?.
viator


----------



## viator

Another pic of size comparsion to 50p piece.
viator


----------



## motormouth

Could be a young thrush??


----------



## apache

Hi, 
It could be a Dunnock...I've been watching my birds for months and I haven't been visited by a Dunnock yet.


----------



## Techno100

For too small for a young thrush as they like most fledglings are as big as their parents.
Dunnock looks spot on
http://parrotletsuk.typepad.com/wldlife_in_a_suburban_gar/2009/06/volucella-bombylans-plumata.html


----------



## StewartJ

It's Sunday name is Erithacus rubecula, Common Robin to you and me, its an immature not long out of the nest.

|Pics on this link if it works

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=hS3lTdf2Ccy38QOVt5jtBg&sqi=2&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Definatly a Robin.
We have had some nesting in the garden shed, in a plant pot.

Once I knew they were there I kept out of the shed and fenced off part of the garden to keep the huskies away. They would have eaten them.
Dave p


----------



## kaacee

I would hazard a guess at young robin...have seen a few recently and although they have the "thrush like flecks", the size is quite different.

Keith


----------



## Techno100

Spring watch is on right NOW on BBC2 and BBCHD


----------



## patnles

It looks like a dunnock to me too. 
I took this photo of a young dunnock waiting to be fed by an adult.
Lesley


----------



## viator

Settled, it's a young Dunnock. Thanks to all.
viator


----------

